# terminal -process complete!????



## Ondrej (Oct 3, 2000)

Just asking for help. I try to run the terminal, it opens up a window, doesn't get to any prompt, but helpfully displays:

[Process completed]

To the best of my knowledge, nothing has been changed. Console does not appear to display any error messages - without the console I can't check what it's trying to load. I will login to a console at startup if possible before anything else is initialised - but i was wondering of anyone else has had a similar problem?

Thank you


----------



## sverre (Oct 4, 2000)

Yeah, happened to me when a did A Bad Thing(tm) (won't even say what )
Your tsch is probably damaged. Try selecting "Run Command" from File menu and type zsh


----------



## Ondrej (Oct 4, 2000)

Thanks. that works - I'd tried running csh with the same results as running tcsh (command running telnet worked fine so I thought I'd have to resign myself to running programs by "command run" ing them! 

zsh works thank god (which explains why I could still startup by holding down the s key! 

Again,

thanks!


----------



## jcontonio (Oct 8, 2000)

what does starting up holding s do?


----------



## Ondrej (Oct 9, 2000)

Simple - it starts up the basic unix system only - no gui - just a single shell. If you get lost, just type "restart" or "reboot" - not sure which now - at worst - "shutdown -r now" (restart) OR "shutdown -h now" (shutdown).

Ciao!


----------



## Ondrej (Oct 9, 2000)

Simple - it starts up the basic unix system only - no gui - just a single shell. If you get lost, just type "restart" or "reboot" - not sure which now - at worst - "shutdown -r now" (restart) OR "shutdown -h now" (shutdown).

Ciao!


----------



## J5 (Oct 13, 2000)

Have any of you been able to fix the "process complete" problem? I restarted with the s key, and it seemed fine. I ran fsck to see if it would fix the problem, but when I logged back in, terminal still gave the error. I haven't booted back into it,(it's almost 5 on a Friday) but I'll try it again on Monday. If anyone else has had this problem, and fixed it, let me know what you did!!


----------

